# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Άθενς [Athens]

## Espresso Venezia

Όλα ξεκίνησαν όταν ο κ. Πέππας παρέθεσε πριν λίγο καιρό το _εξαιρετικού ενδιαφέροντος δημοσίευμα_ της "Ελληνικής Ναυτιλιακής" - 1ης Ιουνίου 1974. Εκεί, ανάμεσα σε πολλά πλοία, ανεφέρετο και το πλοίο _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ ως κατασκευασθέν το _1973_ στα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία ΑΝΒΕ Πέραμα - Ιτέα και με την περιγραφή : _(εβυθίσθη) Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ (ανοικτόν)_.

1974-06-01 Ellhn Nautiliakh.jpg

Παρ' όλη την εντατική ενασχόληση μου τα τελευταία χρόνια με τα Ελληνικά πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου, ήταν η πρώτη φορά που άκουγα για την ύπαρξη του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_, και η περιέργεια μου βέβαια μεγάλωσε κατά πολύ περισσότερο από την αναφορά "εβυθίσθη" στο έντυπο του 1974 η οποία αφορούσε ένα πλοίο που είχε κατασκευαστεί μόλις ένα χρόνο πριν.

Η πρώτη μου αναζήτηση σε βάσεις δεδομένων με το όνομα του πλοίου, απέφερε τα εξής στοιχεία :

_IMO number : 7319395
Name of the ship : ATHENS
Type of ship : PASSENGERS SHIP
Gross tonnage : 586 tons
DWT : 254 tons
Year of build : 1973
Last known flag : GREECE
Builder : United Shipping Yard, Athens, Greece
Status : Dead_

και η αμέσως επόμενη μέσω του καλού φίλου _Εμμανουήλ_ τα εξής : _ΑΘΕΝΣ  --  Φ/Ο  --  73-586  --  1973-1973_. Βλέπουμε ότι τα στοιχεία από τον Εμμανουήλ συμφωνούν με αυτά της βάσης δεδομένων ως προς το έτος κατασκευής (1973) και το Gross tonnage (586), αλλά διαφωνούν στον τύπο του πλοίου, _"Επιβατηγό"_ στη βάση δεδομένων, _"Φορτηγό/Οχηματαγωγό"_ στα στοιχεία του Εμμανουήλ.

Με αυτά μόνο ως δεδομένα, το μυστήριο γύρω από το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ συνεχιζόταν, μέχρι που το "φώς στην υπόθεση" ήρθε τελείως απροσδόκητα, μέσω μίας κυριολεκτικά τερατώδους σύμπτωσης. Ο πολύ αγαπητός μου φίλος _Γιώργος Τόγιας_ μου απέστειλε ένα email, στο οποίο γνωρίζοντας την ενασχόληση μου με τα πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου, μου επισύναπτε ένα δημοσίευμα από την _"Ναυτιλιακή" - 12ης Μαίου 1973_, ρωτώντας με αν γνώριζα οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο για το πλοίο που ανεφέρετο σε αυτό. Το πλοίο ήταν το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_, και το δημοσίευμα είχε θέμα την καθέλκυση του.

1973-05-12.jpg

Του απέστειλα φυσικά τα στοιχεία που είχα, και του ζήτησα αν μπορούσε να βρει κάτι - οτιδήποτε για την αναφερόμενη (μονολεκτικά στο δημοσίευμα του 1974) βύθιση του πλοίου. Η απάντηση του ήρθε μόλις δύο ημέρες μετά, με την επισύναψη και πάλι ενός δημοσιεύματος, αυτήν την φορά από την _"Μακεδονία" - 18ης Σεπτεμβρίου 1973_. Το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ είχε πράγματι βυθιστεί την _16η Σεπτεμβρίου 1973_, μόλις πέντε μήνες μετά την καθέλκυση του, στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι ως Φ/Γ-Ο/Γ από τον Πειραιά προς την Βουλγαρία, λίγα μίλια βορειοανατολικά της Άνδρου. Ένα δυστύχημα που είχε ως αποτέλεσμα τον θάνατο τριών Ελλήνων ναυτικών.

1973-09-18 Makedonia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To ΑΘΕΝΣ και το ναυάγιο του το αναφέρει το βιβλίο, ή καλύτερη η εγκυκλοπαίδεια του είδους, "Ναυάγια στις Ελληνικές Θάλασσες". Σε όσα παρέθεσες να συμπληρώσω απο εκεί οτι ανήκε στον Βασ. Μεϊντάνη. Στη βύθιση πιθανολογήθηκε οτι συνέβαλε ο μη κατάλληλος τρόπος ερματισμού. Οι καιρικές συνθήκες - πολύ δυσμενείς συνθήκες θαλασσοταραχής - προκαλέσαν κλίση και τη βύθιση.
Στο βιβλίο αναφέρονται και άλλα οχηματαγωγά (παντόφλες και πρ.αποβατικά).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω στην βιβλιοθήκη μου το πολύτιμο (εξ όσων έχω ακούσει) βιβλίο - εγκυκλοπαίδεια του κ. Ντούνη. Πιστεύω πάντως ότι πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο, είναι η φωτογραφία του πλοίου που παραθέσαμε, στην οποία διακρίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι ήταν ανοιχτού τύπου (κλασσική παντόφλα). Και το λέω αυτό διότι στο δημοσίευμα με την περιγραφή του δυστυχήματος από την "Μακεδονία" που επίσης παραθέσαμε, το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ ανεφέρετο ως "μικρό φορτηγό". Υπάρχει άραγε στο βιβλίο του κ. Ντούνη σαφής αναφορά ότι ήταν πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου, κοινώς παντόφλα ???

Κάτι ακόμα, το οποίο διέκρινα από την πολύτιμη φωτό του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_. Το πλοίο είχε πολλές και μεγάλες ομοιότητες με άλλο επίσης ανοιχτού τύπου που κατασκευάστηκε τρία χρόνια μετά την βύθιση του, το _1976_. Σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό μάλιστα που θα τολμούσα να πω ότι αυτό του _1976_ κατασκευάστηκε πάνω στα σχέδια του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_. Μπορεί άραγε κάποιος να βρει σε ποιό αναφέρομαι ???

----------


## Ellinis

> Υπάρχει άραγε στο βιβλίο του κ. Ντούνη σαφής αναφορά ότι ήταν πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου, κοινώς παντόφλα ???


Αναφέρεται ως οχηματαγωγό με ολ.χωρητικότητα 586 κόρων. Και επειδή ο Ντούνης έπαιρνε τα στοιχεία του από επίσημα αρχεία (νηολόγια, έγγραφα εθνικότητας κλπ) συμπεραίνουμε οτι ως τέτοιο είχε καταχωρηθεί.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ασφαλώς και ως τέτοιο (οχηματαγωγό) θα είχε καταχωρηθεί, για να το αναφέρει έτσι ο Ντούνης στο βιβλίο του. Και απόλυτα λογικό είναι από την στιγμή που έτσι είχε νηολογηθεί και δεν είχε δρομολογηθεί σε κάποια γραμμή ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ. 

Όπως έχουμε δει από διάφορες πηγές (θα ήταν περιττό να τις ξανααναφέρω μία προς μία) αναφέρεται ως Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ (ανοικτόν) -- Passengers Ship -- Φ/Ο (φορτηγό οχηματαγωγό) -- Οχηματαγωγό. Και βέβαια στο δημοσίευμα με την είδηση της βύθισης του απλά και μόνο ως μικρό φορτηγό.*****

 Γι αυτό ακριβώς και είπα ότι είναι πολύ σημαντικό στοιχείο η παρατεθείσα φωτογραφία του πλοίου, χάρη στην οποία μπορούμε να γνωρίζουμε πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας και πέραν πάσης αναφοράς επίσημης η μη, τι ακριβώς πλοίο ήταν το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ ως κατασκευή.

***** Καλά εντάξει, σιγά μην καθόταν ο δημοσιογράφος να ασχοληθεί με το τι τύπου πλοίο ήταν πραγματικά το ΑΘΕΝΣ, εδώ στο άρθρο του στον τελευταίο "Ε" για το ναυάγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, ο καπτεν Σιδερής Μαμίδης γράφει ότι την βραδιά του ναυαγίου οι ειδήσεις στην τηλεόραση ανέφεραν το πλοίο ως "μικρό φορτηγό/οχηματαγωγό". Αλλά βέβαια κάποιο δίκιο το είχαν, αφού ως τέτοιο είχε αποπλεύσει - εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Σε ολα αυτα το μονο που μπορω να προσθεσω εγω ειναι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω.

Ν

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κάτι ακόμα, το οποίο διέκρινα από την πολύτιμη φωτό του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_. Το πλοίο είχε πολλές και μεγάλες ομοιότητες με άλλο επίσης ανοιχτού τύπου που κατασκευάστηκε τρία χρόνια μετά την βύθιση του, το _1976_. Σε τόσο μεγάλο βαθμό μάλιστα που θα τολμούσα να πω ότι αυτό του _1976_ κατασκευάστηκε πάνω στα σχέδια του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_. Μπορεί άραγε κάποιος να βρει σε ποιό αναφέρομαι ???


Μιας και δεν υπήρξε ανταπόκριση στο ...κουίζ, να δώσω την απάντηση. Το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ είχε πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες, ήταν μπορούμε να πούμε αδελφό πλοίο με το πολύ γνωστό μας _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ του Ευβοικού το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1976_ (τρία χρόνια μετά την βύθιση του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_). Όχι βέβαια συγκρίνοντας το με πιό πρόσφατες φωτό του _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ (μετά μετασκευής) αλλά με φωτό η οποία δείχνει το πλοίο στην πρώτη του μορφή.

Να θυμηθούμε την μοναδική φωτό του _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ από την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του, την οποία έχουμε παραθέσει και στο πρώτο ποστ του θέματος,

1973-05-12.jpg

και να την συγκρίνουμε με την παρακάτω (λεπτομέρεια από γνωστή παλιά καρτ ποστάλ) με το _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ στην Ερέτρια.

08.jpg

Παρατηρούμε τις πολύ μεγάλες ομοιότητες ανάμεσα στα δύο πλοία, μέχρι και στα δύο ψεύτικα - εικονικά φουγάρα στα πλαινά τους. Άραγε να επρόκειτο το _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ να κατασκευαστεί μετά το _ΑΘΕΝΣ_, να σταμάτησε η κατασκευή του μετά το δυστύχημα - βύθιση και να αποπερατώθηκε τελικά τρία χρόνια αργότερα ??? Ένα ακόμα πολύ ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο που συσχετίζει τα δύο πλοία, είναι τα ονόματα τους. Ξενικά και τα δύο και πρωτότυπα, _ATHENS_ και _CLEVELAND_ όπως ανεγράφετο στα ακρόπλωρα τους, και από όσα γνωρίζω - θυμάμαι ήταν τα μόνα πλοία ανοιχτού τύπου που έφεραν ονόματα από πόλεις σε ξένη απόδοση. Υπάρχει βέβαια και το ΝΑΝΤΗ, σε αυτό όμως το όνομα έχει αποδοθεί στην Ελληνική και όχι όπως αναγράφεται κανονικά στα Γαλλικά (Nantes).

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Να δουμε την αυθεντικη φωτογραφια  απο την ημερα καθελκυσις του ATHENS

_athens by S.Valakis.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Σ.Βαλακης_

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τα στοιχεία και τη φωτο, απο ένα ferry που δεν φωτογραφήθηκε.

----------


## pantelis2009

Εκείνο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει γέφυρα. Σαλόνι και γέφυρα ήταν μαζί, γιατί δεν υπάρχει κάτι που να ξεχωρίζει.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστή η παρατήρηση σου εκ πρώτης όψεως Παντελή. Για να το πούμε όμως πιό σωστά, η γέφυρα στο _ΑΘΕΝΣ_ ήταν μπροστά από το σαλόνι, όπως εξάλλου ήταν και στο αδελφό _ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο Κλήβελαντ τουλάχιστον φαίνετε η γέφυρα, στη φωτο του T.S.S. APOLLON φαίνετε μια ευθεία μόνο και το κεντρικό παράθυρο .....απλά είναι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σωστά. Αν όμως συγκρίνεις _την φωτό του ΑΘΕΝΣ_ του T.S.S. APOLLON, με _την φωτό του ΚΛΗΒΕΛΑΝΤ_ προ μετασκευής (την οποία έχω ξαναπαραθέσει στο ποστ Νο 7 του παρόντος θέματος) θα συμφωνήσεις ότι είχαν ακριβώς τον ίδιο σχεδιασμό.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχεις δίκιο. Πάσο. :Fat:

----------

